# Pics of the 1938 Elgin hot rod bike after the SKIDKINGS FALL COLOR RIDE



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 3, 2013)

Awesome time yestuday,22 or so ran with the wind AND a guy flew up from California to ride 



on the 2013 SKIDKINGS FALL COLOR RIDE ...Windy and gusty but did the 11 miles to Carnation ...2 crashes,one flat ,one lost 1938 Tacoma license plate (that hurt),losts of mud,I got the worst since only a bobber fender .still a good time ..

                                          Gary J.
                                          EL PRESIDENTE 
                                           SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                          TACOMA ,WM


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 3, 2013)

*More pics*


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 3, 2013)

*More pics*


----------



## mike j (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice photos, looks like a good time had by all.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 4, 2013)

*Awsome time ...looking for a 1938 tacoma bicycle license plate*

Looking for a 1938 tacoma bicycle license plate .......


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2013)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 121247View attachment 121248View attachment 121249View attachment 121250View attachment 121251View attachment 121252
> Awesome time yestuday,22 or so ran with the wind AND a guy flew up from California to ride View attachment 121253View attachment 121254on the 2013 SKIDKINGS FALL COLOR RIDE ...Windy and gusty but did the 11 miles to Carnation ...2 crashes,one flat ,one lost 1938 Tacoma license plate (that hurt),losts of mud,I got the worst since only a bobber fender .still a good time ..
> 
> Gary J.
> ...




Wonderful patina!


----------



## brownster69 (Nov 5, 2013)

*fall color ride*

Looks like I missed a good ride wished I could have been there looking forward to the turkey ride.


----------

